# KOKUA LikeToBike 16"



## wefunkster (21. Februar 2010)

Hab ich durch Zufall auf der Spielwarenmesse in Nürnberg entdeckt.
Machte einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.
Hätte vor 2 Jahren eine Alternative zum Islabikes Cnoc 16 sein können.
Am besten gefiel es mir in weiss. Sehr stylish.

7,5 kg !!!

http://www.liketobike.de/LIKEtoBIKE.html


----------



## odelay (21. Februar 2010)

Geistert schon länger als Ankündigung durch den Raum
gibt es schon einen Liefertermin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (22. Februar 2010)

LikeABike/Kokua hat mir gerade einen voraussichtliche Verfügbarkeit ab Mitte April bei einem Preis von  EUR 314.-  (Rücktritt) / EUR 319.- (2x V-Brake) genannt.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Pan Tau (27. März 2010)

@ wefunkster

Konntest Du das Bike auf der Messe genauer in Augenschein nehmen? Ich habe es erst heute über die KOKUA-Homepage gefunden und finde auch, dass es auf dem Bildschirm einen wirklichen guten Eindruck macht: http://www.liketobike.de/LIKEtoBIKE.html.

Falls die Gewichtsangabe von 7,5 kg wirklich zutrifft, wäre das Bike in der Tat eine Überlegung wert!




wefunkster schrieb:


> Hab ich durch Zufall auf der Spielwarenmesse in Nürnberg entdeckt.
> Machte einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.
> Hätte vor 2 Jahren eine Alternative zum Islabikes Cnoc 16 sein können.
> Am besten gefiel es mir in weiss. Sehr stylish.
> ...


----------



## wookie (4. April 2010)

wefunkster schrieb:


> Hätte vor 2 Jahren eine Alternative zum Islabikes Cnoc 16 sein können.





chris5000 schrieb:


> ab Mitte April bei einem Preis von  EUR 314.-  (Rücktritt) / EUR 319.- (2x V-Brake)



funktionell schon, aber preislich eher keine alternative. die 150 Pfund des Cnoc 16 sind momentan so um die 168 EUR. Da ist das LikeToBike 16 fast doppelt so teuer


----------



## jalgrattad (19. Mai 2010)

Tach auch,

folgendes ist zum Liketobike zu berichten: nach langem Warten war das Teil dann vor ca. 2 Wochen da und ich hab's gleich gekauft. 

Es ist sehr schön verarbeitet und die 7,5kg stimmen auch in etwa. Jedoch hat es sich als für Kinder absolut unfahrbar erwiesen - die Kurbeln (125er) sind viel zu lang und das Tretlager ist viel zu hoch. 

Ein Anruf bei Kokua ergab, daß die Sache dort genauso eingeschätzt wird - die erste Produktionscharge ist quasi Schrott. Aber es soll schon eine zweite Ladung unterwegs sein...

Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt aber doch erstmal auf die erfahrenere Konkurrenz von Islabikes zurückgegriffen.

Gruß,

jalgrattad


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2010)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> die Kurbeln (125er) sind viel zu lang und das Tretlager ist viel zu hoch.



Und wenn das dann behoben ist, bleibt wahrscheinlich "nur" noch der augenscheinlich viel zu flache Lenkwinkel...

Oder sieht das auf den Fotos hier nur so aus?


----------



## jalgrattad (20. Mai 2010)

nee, der Lenkwinkel ist schon in Ordnung


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Mai 2010)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> folgendes ist zum Liketobike zu berichten: nach langem Warten war das Teil dann vor ca. 2 Wochen da und ich hab's gleich gekauft.
> 
> ...



Nehmen die das Rad zurück?


----------



## cadexxtc (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

haben das Kokua seit ca 2 Wochen.

Und von unfahrbar kann nicht die Rede sein.

Meine Tochter 4 Jahre kommt mit dem Fahrrad prächtig zurecht.
Gewicht liegt bei 7.3kg mit Pedalen und V-Brake
Finde die Rahmen Geometrie eigentlich passabel

Grüße


----------



## Pan Tau (25. Mai 2010)

cadexxtc schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei 7.3kg mit Pedalen und V-Brake



Wie schon geschrieben, find ich das Gewicht sehr interessant.



cadexxtc schrieb:


> Finde die Rahmen Geometrie eigentlich passabel



Kannst Du dazu bei Gelegenheit bitte mal etwas genauere Angaben posten? Ich habe mich mehrfach erfolglos an KOKUA gewendet und wurde auf Grund von Zeitmangel vertröstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cadexxtc (25. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte ihn mal am Wochenende ausmessen!


Grüße cadexxtc


----------



## jalgrattad (26. Mai 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nehmen die das Rad zurück?



Ja, war problemlos, von Kokua aus.



cadexxtc schrieb:


> Und von unfahrbar kann nicht die Rede sein.
> 
> Meine Tochter 4 Jahre kommt mit dem Fahrrad prächtig zurecht.



Weder mein ebenfalls vierjähriges Kind, noch zwei zum Vergleich herangezogene, deutlich größere fünfjährige konnten auch nur annähernd so auf dem Rad sitzen, daß sie bei richtig eingestellter Sattelhöhe mit den Füßen noch auf den Boden kamen. Außerdem kommen durch die zu langen Kurbeln in Verbindung mit dem niedrigen Lenker die Beine/Knie viel zu hoch wenn die Kurbeln oben sind. Das ist schlicht unergonomisch. 

Zur Geometrie: die Kurbeln (wie schon geschrieben, 125er) hatten minimal 120mm Bodenfreiheit, d.h. das Tretlager (Mitte) müßte bei 225mm liegen. Die Zeichnung von der Kokua-Website (sihe unten) stellt das auch so dar.

Auf jeden Fall stimmt es so nicht, was Kokua auf der Liketobike-Website behauptet: 

"Ist Ihr Kind dem LIKEaBIKE entwachsen? Ohne große Umstellung kann es auf das 16"-Kinderfahrrad LIKEtoBIKE umsteigen! Das Design des IKEtoBIKE baut auf dem bewährten LIKEaBIKE jumper auf." (http://www.liketobike.de/LIKEtoBIKE.html) 

Denn: während die (lange) Sattelstütze am Jumper unseres Kindes schon auf maximaler Höhe ist, ist die standardmäßige Sattelstütze vom Liketobike so lang (läßt sich nicht voll versenken), daß erstmal eine kürzere Stütze gebraucht wurde, damit sitzen und fahren wenigstens mal probiert werden konnte.

Gruß, jalgrattad


----------



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Mittlerweile ist die Kurbel auf 102mm gekürzt worden (siehe hompage). Habe mir das Rad eben beim Händler (Feine Velos in FFM Sachsenhausen) angesehen. Sieht ziemlich gut aus und ist leicht!

was den Preis angeht - 319,00 EUR mit V-Brake vorne und hinten. habe gerade mal das CNOC 16 preislich verglichen, GBP 150 + GBP 30 Versand und nachträgliche Umrüstung auf Schwalbe Big Apple Tires (ca 26 EUR im Mittel x 2) Pfund Kurs von Heute ca. 0,83 macht 219 EUR plus 50 EUR Reifen - Summa sumarum 270 EUR  +/- 
Und dann ist es irgendwo über 8 KG.

Wir fahren am Samstag mal Probe und dann werde ich berichten..


----------



## zaskar76 (17. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> was den Preis angeht - 319,00 EUR mit V-Brake vorne und hinten. habe gerade mal das CNOC 16 preislich verglichen, GBP 150 + GBP 30 Versand und nachträgliche Umrüstung auf Schwalbe Big Apple Tires (ca 26 EUR im Mittel x 2) Pfund Kurs von Heute ca. 0,83 macht 219 EUR plus 50 EUR Reifen - Summa sumarum 270 EUR  +/-
> Und dann ist es irgendwo über 8 KG.



Guck mal im Isla-Thread, das 16" hat im Originalzustand irgendwas zwischen 7,6 und 7,8Kilo. Über 8 sind die Räder mit Schutzblechen usw die extra kosten und beim Kukoa auch nicht dabei sind.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. November 2010)

StephanSchwind schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Kurbel auf 102mm gekürzt worden (siehe hompage).



Währe mal sehr interessant ob diese auch einzeln nachgekauft werden können? Die sind doch aus Alu, oder?


----------



## StephanSchwind (22. November 2010)

So, Probefahrt beendet..

wir waren am Samstag in div. Fahrradläden und sind unter anderem das Kokua 16" Probe gefahren.
Mein Filius ist 3,5 Jahre, 106cm, innen Beinlänge 46cm.
Er konnte mit beiden Füßen nicht gleichzeitig den Boden berühren, damit ist das Kokua bis auf weiteres vom Tisch.
Wir werden jetzt ein Islabike kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

